# It's all happening Downunder



## trotterdotpom (Apr 29, 2005)

An 80 metre tanker has been found today (24th March 2006) drifting, unmanned in the Gulf of Carpentaria. The name was painted out but when customs officers boarded the vessel they found her name was 'Jian Seng' but no details of her origins (over to you Ruud). 

Could 'Jian Seng' be Cantonese for "Marie Celeste"?

John T.


----------



## ruud (Dec 6, 2004)

Ahoy John,

There are many vessels started their name with Jian She's[then a number] and also a lot of Jiang's, but can't find her as Jian Seng[tanker] and my Cantonese nowadays isn't anymore what it once was(*))

Note: It looks like they've got again some illegal "down under" as happened 2 yrs ago with the High Aim Six from Taiwan


----------



## thunderd (Apr 18, 2005)

The latest news is the they found a whole lot of rice in the hold and she may have been used as a supply vessel for Asian fishing boats working "just outside" Australian waters


----------



## GEORGE1 (Feb 5, 2006)

"just outside"


----------



## scooby do (Mar 4, 2006)

ruud said:


> Ahoy John,
> 
> There are many vessels started their name with Jian She's[then a number] and also a lot of Jiang's, but can't find her as Jian Seng[tanker] and my Cantonese nowadays isn't anymore what it once was(*))
> 
> Note: It looks like they've got again some illegal "down under" as happened 2 yrs ago with the High Aim Six from Taiwan


If it's boiled rice then it's 29 fried rice is 34


----------



## Santos (Mar 16, 2005)

*Its all happening downunder*

Its not the S.N. virtual voyage ship is it and the members / crew here are keeping the rest of us in the dark. (*)) Wont admit they are lost etc, thought they were in the Channel etc (*)) 

Chris


----------



## david (Oct 14, 2004)

*It's all happening downunder*

Local (Queensland ) Newspaper reports that the Vessel has been "scuttled"
No byline no mention of location!!
Par for the course when there is only one Statewide daily !!
Regards,
David D. (Read)


----------



## dom (Feb 10, 2006)

*dom*

well david if it does'nt happen in the great south east,its not news (Thumb)


----------

